# HELP!! Piranha got eaten in half!!! Still alive&#3



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

I came home today and found one of p's eaten in half!!!! he is still breathin... i put him in a bucket to separate him from the other 2 rbps....

i added in salt.... wat should i do!?!!? does he have ne chance to survive??

please respond asap


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

so basically he's got what.... no tail? any guts hanging out? i'm guessing that the outlook for that guy isn't very good.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

sh*t sh*t sh*t

here is a pic

wat should i do???


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

charles_316 said:


> I came home today and found one of p's eaten in half!!!! he is still breathin... i put him in a bucket to separate him from the other 2 rbps....
> 
> i added in salt.... wat should i do!?!!? does he have ne chance to survive??
> 
> ...










From the description you gave, I think he's a goner. Sorry about your loss.

Edit: I just saw the pic. He will not live.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

he is still breathing as i said b4


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he going to die, sorry dude, that is to much damage for him to recover


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

charles_316 said:


> he is still breathing as i said b4
> [snapback]997732[/snapback]​


I know but he has sustained to much damage. You should consider euthanizing him.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Dude...he's dead...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big was that red?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

they are all around 4 inches or so....

never actually measured them.... but ive had them for jus over a year


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd euthanise the poor thing - there's no chance of recovery, so lengthen his misery (wheter he actually feels pain or not I don't know, but I'm pretty sure he's not enjoying himself right now).

Read this: it'll help you to euthanise him quickly and humanely: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...p?id=euthanasia
I'm sorry about your misfortune, mate


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

damn it....


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant believe this....

today was the day i was transferring them to the new 80 gallon tank i bought...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry about your piranha... Like Judazzz said the best thing to is to euthanize the poor little guy. No need to make him suffer any more than he already has.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

just give him back to the other reds and let them eat... he is a goner


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

he will not live at all. sorry to see that man. use the oil cloves and vodka to put him down or a more harsh but still effective way is to freeze him. good luck with your new tank


----------



## Motarded (Mar 3, 2005)

LOL you have got to be kidding!


----------



## Motarded (Mar 3, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> just give him back to the other reds and let them eat... he is a goner
> [snapback]997911[/snapback]​


YESSS!!!!!!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Motarded said:


> LOL you have got to be kidding!
> [snapback]998661[/snapback]​





Motarded said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > just give him back to the other reds and let them eat... he is a goner
> ...


Hey come on now that is someones pet we are talking about


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I would put him down, no questions. Guess that is bad part about keeping Ps together you never know.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

pour ammonia and bleach in the bucket.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

there is no hope for him..sorry man


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry man for your loss.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that suxs I feel your pain


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Maybe he'll just regenerate.....Or maybe you should put him down


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I would've thrown him back in the tank. Poor little guy.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Based on the pic you posted??? NO WAY! I am sorry but that fish is a gonner!! There is not a snowballs chance in hell he will regenerate!

Anyway man, I am sorry for your loss!









Goodluck.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

sorry man


----------



## piranhasavage (Apr 20, 2005)

charles_316 said:


> I came home today and found one of p's eaten in half!!!! he is still breathin... i put him in a bucket to separate him from the other 2 rbps....
> 
> i added in salt.... wat should i do!?!!? does he have ne chance to survive??
> 
> ...


I don't think he'll live but at least he can't feel it because fish don't have nerves


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

what did you do? did you kill him or did he die himself?
update please!

or is it a miracle and is he still alive?


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah that sucks dude, same thing happened to one of mine a while ago, except there was a little less of his body eaten, it was like a straight line from the middle fo his dorsal fin down. He was actually stuck to the filter when I woke up. I had to euthanize him, it sucks, but it's better than watching him suffer (supposing it does, I dunno...)


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> pour ammonia and bleach in the bucket.
> [snapback]998830[/snapback]​


There are certainly better methods than this one, the vodka, cloves solution seems best, but please dont follow these directions.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranhasavage said:


> charles_316 said:
> 
> 
> > I came home today and found one of p's eaten in half!!!! he is still breathin... i put him in a bucket to separate him from the other 2 rbps....
> ...


Fish do have nerves and can "feel" things


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Poke you p in the eye if he bites you I guess he can feel it.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

man hes a goner for sure...that sucks man just throw him in the freezer and end it or cut off his head...sorry for the loss i know how ya feel


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

ya he died.... it sucks soo much b/c i was jus about to upgrade their tank to 80 gallons...

i bought new p's yesterday tho...


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanxs for letting us know mate,
im sorry to hear that! at least youv got ur upgrade and ur new fishes! 
live on mate!!!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

sucks dude, it happens though.. just get back on the horse.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

omfg this sucks!!!and thats not even my fish!I feel sorry for you,god dam it why!


----------

